# laparoscopic robotic uterosacral ligament fixation - Need help coding this procedure.



## lahnamiller (Aug 3, 2018)

Need help on a procedure -

laparoscopic robotic uterosacral ligament fixation involving suspending the vaginal apex from shortened, plicated uterosacral ligaments in a manner analogous to the vaginal uterosacral ligament fixation.

Everything that I am finding points to using the unspecified procedure 58999. The closest CPT I find is 57283 (colpopexy vaginal, intraperitoneal).

I have a urogyencology office which is looking to utilize this procedure a lot and I need to find the best way to code this. I have never had to bill out an unspecified procedure before and I need guidance of how this is to be done.



Any help/guidance will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## blckjnpr (Aug 3, 2018)

Have you looked at 57425 - laparoscopic colpopexy as an option?  From your description, this would be the laparoscopic equivalent to open/vag approach 57283.

If you do use the unlisted code 58999, you would use pricing equivalent to the nearest comparable code, and add a box 19 comment such as '58999 compare to 57283 laparoscopic uterosacral ligament fixation'.

Hope this helps!


----------

